# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Weinig ongesteld

## evelien28

Hallo

Ik gebruik al een paar jaar de pil en als het me stopweek was dan werk ik goed ongesteld. Nu na een paar maanden word ik nog maar weinig ongesteld tot bijna niks. Ik kan niet zwanger zijn want ben een jaar niet aktief geweest. Kan iemand mij iets vertellen hoe dat komt.

Evelien

----------


## IKKE20

hallo,

ik heb precies hetzelfde, maak me ook een beetje zorgen.Ik slik nu al 5 jaar de pil en ik was altijd echt wel 3 dagen flink ongesteld,maar het wordt steeds minder. als je iets meer weet wil je het mij dan laten weten?

----------


## bianca79

Ook ik kamp met dit probleem,al jaren gebruik ik de marvelon en nooit ergens last van gehad. Nu het laatste jaar begin ik pas ongesteld te worden als ik moet beginnen met een nieuwe strip. Ook ben ik niks tot weinig ongesteld.
Aangezien ik dit toch welerg raar vind is er misschien hier iemand die er een oorzaak voor weet. Kan dit liggen aan lang pilgebruik?

----------

